# Douche bag of the month



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

Democracy at its finest. vote away boys and girls

i added in sean only because hes been loosing out on motm 12 months in a row. im trying to give him a chance to win something.

lament is there just to piss trigga off. plus that guy has THE GAYEST avatar ever.

oh and mods please let thus play out. its just a bit of fun. if people get too nasty lock it. but aslong as everyone just has a good laugh its ok. i mean lets face it if we can have polls on which way your wang hangs and which mod we want to kill this should be good to go


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Voted easy choice for me now I can "GTFO"


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

WOOOoooo0000oooo go jon go !

Jon87 FTW!


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

lmao

i voted for His Majesty because he included ksls in the competition, that's soooo douchy!


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

EZ you bastard!!

haha i knew someone would vote GG


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Voted!

I wanted to be in this poll.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

dont worry ja. always next month


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Didnt I just win this award


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

what you have no more room on your Award shelf GG ?


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

No GG this is the low of the low, not even you can win this!







But I'm confused as to why ksls is on here, I guess HM had to find an excuse fast to justify putting him self in the poll.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Yes....my wall of douchery is filling up...but it makes for interesting conversation when friends come over. I seriously thought I just took this title down a few weeks ago....


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2010)

HM was just making it an equal opportunity award


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

Johnny Zanni and Jon87 are the tits compared to SYM, vote up!


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

ksls said:


> HM was just making it an equal opportunity award


I should've voted for you for...sorta copying my avatar.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2010)

SERRAPYGO said:


> HM was just making it an equal opportunity award


I should've voted for you for...sorta copying my avatar.
[/quote]

LMAO for some reason when I look at your avatar I see a donkey. Didnt even notice they were the same thing :laugh:


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Cat with buckteeth would be funny.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2010)

Speakyourmind


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

ksls said:


> HM was just making it an equal opportunity award


I should've voted for you for...sorta copying my avatar.
[/quote]

LMAO for some reason when I look at your avatar I see a donkey. Didnt even notice they were the same thing :laugh:
[/quote]

bahaha...I thought it was a donkey too!!!
WHat the hell is it?


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2010)

notaverage its a greatwhite with buck teeth







There ya go SERRAPYGO, just for you I changed mine


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

TheWayThingsR said:


> Johnny Zanni and Jon87 are the tits compared to SYM, vote up!


You mean Jon87 is a tit right ?


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

johnny zanni for douche bag of the month every month till he GTFO


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

ksls said:


> notaverage its a greatwhite with buck teeth
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I still see "great white kitty"!


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)




----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

Voted for you HM


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

And Johnny's in the lead!


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

When does this poll end?


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

Tho there are a few notable douches listed my vote had to go for the consummate and eternal douche bag!!


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

My #1 choice isn't even listed...

Voted nonetheless.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

i voted.

i feel like, douche bags of the current P-fury are of a different elk than the douche bags of old. better in some ways but worse in others... who knows.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Nick G said:


> i voted.
> 
> i feel like, douche bags of the current P-fury are of a different elk than the douche bags of old. better in some ways but worse in others... who knows.


Dude, that is so deep!


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

[email protected]° said:


> Tho there are a few notable douches listed my vote had to go for the consummate and eternal douche bag!!


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

Piranha_man said:


> My #1 choice isn't even listed...
> 
> Voted nonetheless.


pm me your number 1 choice pman


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

His Majesty said:


> My #1 choice isn't even listed...
> 
> Voted nonetheless.


pm me your number 1 choice pman
[/quote]

That would be I- sir....


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

lol yeh makes sence now :laugh:

dotn worry AK i dont think your a douche


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

To be quite honest, either do I.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Can we throw TWTR up there? Oh ya we can't because he'll send HM a PM crying about how he's not a douche.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

shall i take my name down and replace it with TWTR? just to piss him off :laugh:


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

who voted for sean?


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

His Majesty said:


> shall i take my name down and replace it with TWTR? just to piss him off :laugh:


If you'd like, HM. You doing that wouldnt make me angry in the slightest. I only dont like it when one certain member who has no value on this forum adds me into polls (note the above comment where he is still pathetically trying to incite arguments).


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

2 things, i want my vote back, and why am i not on the list?


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

'Cause you're not a douche.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

This whole thread didnt even make me Lol once. Every member you put up HM are just people with Personality that bring the Lols, half of these guys arent even douchebags, there just funny people who like to have laughs. I wish you had the balls to put up some real douchebags up.


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

I can't believe jon87 lost.

It's ok Jon, don't feel bad. You will always be the biggest douche wad with every post you make in my eyes.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

NBKK Jon isnt that bad his only fallouts have been :

1) He had a heroine like addicition to marijuana and vowed to quit but 3 days after in AQHU he typed "Picked up some BC from my boy".

2) He wanted to fight Nick G because nick made fun of the Toronto Maple Leafs

3) He drinks 2 litres of Coke per day

Thats it man, thats nothing, he doesnt even act like a douche, hes pretty cool.

YOU on the other hand. Your stats are :

1) Your a male and own a chihuahua aka a small breed of marsupial that teenage girls like to carry in purses.

2) Your a male and you visit the spa.

3) Your dating a Saint Bernard.

4) You have ghey green skulls that never change colour.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Sym on the other hand.

- Is an Insurgent


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Johnny_Zanni said:


> Sym on the other hand.
> 
> - Is an Insurgent


Im only an insurgent when me and your sister are role playing.

" I declare Jihad on your p*ssy!"


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Girls wont touch you with a 10 foot RPG


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

This thread was so Fail, so predictable. My one was way better.


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

SyM......man you fail. SO hard.

Is it me or have you been getting less funny by the post? i mean you have no new material. after ethug you just started being... annoying.

The pokemon stuff was pretty funny but now you dont have anything. You just thrive on the same sh*t day after day. You use johnny as a puncing bag but you only throw the same sh*t over and over.

Just like the olpympics, you put on a attention thing about how pro american you were. HAHA funny for a bit then how many times did you say you wanted to slap the face paint off the canadians and made fun of that gay song?

Could this be the end of the funny SYM and the beginning of a kid getting ignored?

on the defence.... like i care really:

1 love my dog. You saw pics of him. not your typical 3 pound chihuahua. I would put money on he would out smart and manipulate your shovel face dog any day.

2. Called back massages, you need them when you are a man and work hard and have muscles.

3. you have never seen my gf, atleast i have one. Do you know what vagina even smells like ?

4. Weak. Just proves your downfall

I could add way more sh*t to the jon list but i wont. BUT dont forget about cleaning yourself up: hair cut , necklace, cologne= complete freah new guy over haul. Bitches at the grocery love that man.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

NBKK dont ever talk to me like that again. Last night you were so full of compliments and now you try to come at me like this?

Bitch, I cant wait until April when your job comes back into season and your working 13 hours 7 days a week planting shrubs at strip malls. Get out my FACE.

And lay off on my material, I make Jokes as the pop into my head, im in a dry spell right now but it aint nothing.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

SYM I think you have to GTFO.


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

i dont know if i should take any one serioulsy anymore.

But then again it is p-fury.........

How did you know about my line of work ?!?! do you actually go back and read whats posted in aqhu? because when you leave thats when i get open about my life because you are not there to hurt my ego....

and what compliments ? i said you were gay. Thats NOTa compliment man!


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

I know how you really feel inside, there no denying it. How your ALWAYS flirting with me and HM and the rest of the guys in AQHU.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

SYM is fighting his sexuality. Let it out sym rexdale has alot of gay guys i bet.


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

speakyourmind said:


> I know how you really feel inside, there no denying it. How your ALWAYS flirting with me and HM and the rest of the guys in AQHU.


Stop flattering yourself, i dont even talk to you in the Aqhu.
And i crack the odd flaming **** joke at Just HM on occasion. He is a sexy englsih man beast who drives a Vw golf and is a expert on anal sex. Not sure if its anal sex with females or males yet, he never specifiied.

Anyways does Johnny win anything for being the biggest douche in 17 peoples eyes ? or is this just a For your information thing...


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

-NBKK- said:


> I know how you really feel inside, there no denying it. How your ALWAYS flirting with me and HM and the rest of the guys in AQHU.


Stop flattering yourself, i dont even talk to you in the Aqhu.
And i crack the odd flaming **** joke at Just HM on occasion. He is a sexy englsih man beast who drives a Vw golf and is a expert on anal sex. Not sure if its anal sex with *females or males *yet, he never specifiied.

Anyways does Johnny win anything for being the biggest douche in 17 peoples eyes ? or is this just a For your information thing...
[/quote]

At least one girl. Not sure on the rest yet.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Im going to block NBKK and Johnny "The Skull Cap" Zanni's posts from being viewed. Have a good life you too, this is the last time we will ever speak.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Alright Cya Bye


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

wow. I feel Special. Didnt know i got on SyMs case that bad

So does this mean i can call sym a goat breeder and he wont see ?


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Notice how the #1 douche is right there behind NBKK, I find it pretty funny.
Well at least Zanni has one friend


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

...................Wait did he Serioulsy just block me ?



Feefa said:


> Notice how the #1 douche is right there behind NBKK, I find it pretty funny.
> Well at least Zanni has one friend


You want to throw down? im ready brah.

on a completely unrealted topic feefa, i tried putting baby powder on my Junk after my shower. Feels great man, you were right i didnt know what i was missing.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

lol

Yes Speakyourmind is a goat breeder.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

-NBKK- said:


> Notice how the #1 douche is right there behind NBKK, I find it pretty funny.
> Well at least Zanni has one friend


You want to throw down? im ready brah.

on a completely unrealted topic feefa, i tried putting baby powder on my Junk after my shower. Feels great man, you were right i didnt know what i was missing.
[/quote]

Told ya man its the sh*t

But now zanni is gonna have baby powder on his face


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

Ah he will wipe if off no worries.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

you people ruined this.

gonna have a cup of tea now.


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Johnny_Zanni said:


> Girls wont touch you with a 10 foot RPG


I lol'd at that


----------

